

Turkish president uses Twitter to condemn YouTube ban - ertug
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/jun/11/abdullah-gul-twitter-turkey-youtube-ban

======
ertug
Chad Hurley replied to Abdullah Gul, saying "Thank You!":
<http://twitter.com/Chad_Hurley/status/15952563522>

